# [SOLVED] Windows is unable to connect to the selected network



## tokixjam

So, I recently had my HP dv5000's (dv5237cl to be specific) hard drive replaced. So I am starting from scratch.

But, big problem! I can't connect to my internet.

It's a WPA-2 encrypted network and yes, I have successfully connected to that network before with the same laptop.

At first, I thought it was because I was missing my HP Wireless Assistant. So I found the driver and installed it, using a flash drive.
Nope, that wasn't it.

So I thought it was a hardware problem.
But I connected to someone else's unsecure network.

I tried Googling it, but nothing is working.
So I decided to make my own custom thread to see if I can figure this out.

All the specs I can list off the top of my head:
- Computer: HP Pavilion dv5000 (dv5237cl to be exact)
- OS: Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 2
- Network Key: WPA-2

Let me know if you need any more info and thank you in advance!!


----------



## alpenadiver

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*

Does your laptop have a switch to turn off the Wi-Fi card? On my DV9700 it is located on the front of the laptop on the left hand side near the hard drive LED's. Yours looks like there is a Wi-Fi light on the top of the laptop near the display is that lit?


----------



## lool123

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*

Have you tried Rebooting your router? (Restarting it; Turn it of and then back on)
Do you get a connection if you connect to your router by a cable?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*

Hello,

If you're using an HP Wireless Asst. to connect, make sure that WZC is disabled or stopped from Control Panel (change it to Classic Mode)=> Admin Tools=> Services, in here locate WZC.

===========================
I would highly recommend for you to update your XP to the latest SP, which is SP3, then followed by Windows Updates Click here to download SP3.


> Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition Version 2002 Service Pack 2


===========================
If your issue hasn't been resolved, pls. provide an *ipconfig /all *info of your computer? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

Please post an update.


----------



## tokixjam

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*



alpenadiver said:


> Does your laptop have a switch to turn off the Wi-Fi card? On my DV9700 it is located on the front of the laptop on the left hand side near the hard drive LED's. Yours looks like there is a Wi-Fi light on the top of the laptop near the display is that lit?


Yes, the light is on.

=======================



lool123 said:


> Have you tried Rebooting your router? (Restarting it; Turn it of and then back on)
> Do you get a connection if you connect to your router by a cable?


I have. I do not have a cable. I can ask my dad, but I am not home right now so I can't try it until later tonight.

=======================

@2xg: Thank you for the link. I will download that when I get home.
And I will post the ipconfig report as well.
As for the WZC, I DID disable it, but when I did, it just shut down the internet on my laptop. I didn't understand why I needed to disable it, since it seemed to be the only thing allowing me to detect networks around me.

But I will follow YOUR instructions when I get home and see if it works.


----------



## lool123

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*

If you know where your pops keeps his computer-related stuff, like the box your router came in, atleast 1 cable should have come with it. So if you look around, im sure you'll find one instead of waiting for your pops to come home


----------



## tokixjam

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*



lool123 said:


> If you know where your pops keeps his computer-related stuff, like the box your router came in, atleast 1 cable should have come with it. So if you look around, im sure you'll find one instead of waiting for your pops to come home


No, the problem is I'M not home.
I'm at school.
And my laptop is at home.


----------



## tokixjam

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*

Okay, so I did the ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jamie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jamie-e5446e495
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-5A-DB-31

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-0F-22-30

I notice the media state's are all disconnected.
Is that hardware or software?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: "Windows is unable to connect to the selected network..."*

Locate Network Adapters from Device Manager from your computer and see if there are any of these symbols *! ? X * and follow the guide: 
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Wireless Adapter and choose Uninstall. Restart your computer and let Windows detect the drivers and install it for you. Just in case, do you have the Drivers for them or at least have them ready.

Pls. post update.


----------



## tokixjam

*Re: Windows is unable to connect to the selected network...*

@2xg: I have the page of all the drivers for my laptop favorited on my netbook.
EDIT: It worked!! So what I did was uninstalled the driver from the Device Manager and restarted my computer.

When Windows started up again, it didn't ask to re-install or anything.
The Wireless Assistant was disabled, though.
So I re-enabled it and I was able to connect to my network.

Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows is unable to connect to the selected network...*

Great to hear that from you. 

You're Welcome!


----------



## TylerAiken

*Re: Windows is unable to connect to the selected network...*



2xg said:


> Great to hear that from you.
> 
> You're Welcome!


 
HI 2xg!

Hoping you get a message. I've seen some of your posts/resolutions...and I would love your help if you're willing!

It's about the same thing as this forum/topic above...please reply on here if you see this! Thank you!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Windows is unable to connect to the selected network...*

Hello,

Yes of course, we would be glad to assist you, please start and create your own Thread, I'll be be able to find you. :smile:


TylerAiken said:


> HI 2xg!
> 
> Hoping you get a message. I've seen some of your posts/resolutions...and I would love your help if you're willing!
> 
> It's about the same thing as this forum/topic above...please reply on here if you see this! Thank you!


----------

